# Detroit tow truck driver with concealed carry license fends off robber, shoots and kills man



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Detroit tow truck driver with concealed carry license fends off robber, shoots and kills man*










Detroit tow truck driver with concealed carry license fends off robber, shoots and kills man


The Detroit Police Department said the alleged armed robber was targeting the tow truck driver without realizing he had a concealed pistol license.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

If they made concealed carry permit holders wear Big Red Letters - CCP on the back and front of their shirt ... then maybe this wouldn't have happened .

Talk to the Detroit politicians and see if they can get that law passed ...

Yeah ... Big Red Letters , that's the ticket !


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Let me get this straight. Man lays an ambush of sorts in order to rob a tow truck driver. In the process the tow truck driver shoots the robber who later dies in the hospital. Okay... so where does the questioning as to whether or not the tow truck driver had sufficient imminent fear of serious bodily harm come from?

Hello people, robbery is a serious felony for which the use of deadly force is a justifiable response (at least in my state). Someone attempts to rob you and you can shoot them. The decision is yours either do this or not. In today's America, the prudent response is almost assuredly to use your firearm to end the threat.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> *Detroit tow truck driver with concealed carry license fends off robber, shoots and kills man*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not figure out what the story is by opening the link.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've dealt with enough tow truck drivers over the course of my career to know that most are very street savvy. And, most are pretty good size, physically speaking.

You gotta be pretty dim-witted to choose a tow truck driver as prey.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Play stupid games win stupid prizes. He won't try to rob anyone else. Streets safer, taxpayer money saved, from the story good job tow truck driver.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> *Detroit tow truck driver with concealed carry license fends off robber, shoots and kills man*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Detroit is in the middle of the Progressive governed territories..
I believe that the tow truck was absolutely right to be prepared and to act to preserve his life (and possibly others in the future).
The right of self-defense is built into all creatures -- flight, fight, freeze!
The USA Constitution recognizes that every person/citizen has a right to defend themselves.
This tow truck driver should be enshrined in the Tow Truck Driver Hall of Fame!
While it is tragic that his assailant lose his life, the assailant lost his life because of his own planning and action. It's the assailant's fault that he is dead!


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

gwpercle said:


> If they made concealed carry permit holders wear Big Red Letters - CCP on the back and front of their shirt ... then maybe this wouldn't have happened .
> 
> Talk to the Detroit politicians and see if they can get that law passed ...
> 
> Yeah ... Big Red Letters , that's the ticket !


LOL!
Your comment made me laugh -- Shout out to SNL!


----------

